# NGD - Oni 8 (AKA best Black Friday ever)



## xwmucradiox (Nov 29, 2013)

DHL guy ninja'd a package into the lobby of my building and I knew the day had come. After first inquiring about an Oni 8 with Dan in April 2010 I finally have one in hand and it is absolutely the finest guitar I have ever laid hands on. The attention to detail is extremely high and the build quality is fantastic. But lets be honest, you don't want to hear me talk. You just want pictures. Onward.

First some specs:

Oni 8 string
27 stainless frets
E-scale (exponentially-derived) 25.5-27.8??
Swamp Ash body w/ Walnut top
Bolivian rosewood neck
Ebony fretboard w/pearl side dots only
Gotoh 510 tuners
Oni humbuckers w/ two volumes, master tone, three-way switch, and coil tap

By far the blackest package I have ever received (I'll leave a moment for jokes here...) I'm taking that as a good sign.






Dont .... with the bird. My experience with guitars that travel very quick internationally is that they show up with packaging in pristine condition. This guitar left Australia on Tuesday. TUESDAY!





Traditional SS.org package opening photo





Oooooooh an ATA-style case!





Damn that's some fine protection. Dan makes a custom case with CNC cut foam insert for every guitar.





Traditional SS.org latch picture. Being that its Black Friday we'll do 33.3% fewer latches than normal. 





Oh look its an Oni 8 string!





E-scale tailpiece with Wilkinson saddles. Two Oni humbuckers. Some strange looking frets peeking in at the top...





Electronics layout





Another view of the custom bridge. Lowest string is an .080.





Impeccable fretwork on the E-scale stainless frets.





27 of them with simple pearl side dots





Fretboard





Headstock. Inlay was a rather last-minute consideration. Dan knocked it out perfectly. Just simple ebony with pearl over the same walnut as the top. 





Here is a good example of the level of detail Dan achieves. The bottom of his inlay slots are crisp and clean and perfectly square in the corners. 





Back of the headstock with Gotoh 510 tuners. Great pieces of hardware. Dan drilled out the 8th tuner to make sure it would fit an .080.





Incredibly comfy neck joint. 





Gorgeous piece of rosewood for the neck. 





Contoured body. Similar to the curvature of a neck-through Warwick Thumb or a Parker Fly. This guitar is closer in weight to the fly. Despite the rosewood neck it is incredibly light and perfectly balanced. 





Recessed electrosocket and gorgeous grain on the Ash.


----------



## Watty (Nov 29, 2013)

D.

A.

M.

N.


----------



## JoeuJGM (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not sure I can express in words just how gorgeous that beast is... Definitely one of the most interesting 8 strings I've seen, love it! Happy NGD!


----------



## Merge (Nov 29, 2013)

That's a stunning instrument.


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 29, 2013)

simply stunning HNGD


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 29, 2013)

GOTM for sure 

Wait, is this a repost?


----------



## ikarus (Nov 29, 2013)

A true piece of art. Congrats!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow.  What an amazing instrument. That is beautiful! Nice case too.


----------



## kruneh (Nov 29, 2013)

Stunning!
Truly a piece of art


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 29, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> GOTM for sure
> 
> Wait, is this a repost?



I posted some pictures Dan sent me when he finished the guitar but I only just got it in hand today so I figured I'd post a new thread with a ton of pictures


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 29, 2013)

Bloody awesome!


----------



## JaeSwift (Nov 29, 2013)

BRB, girlfriend just broke up with me because she saw something she shouldn't have when I opened this thread.


----------



## mountainjam (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks killer man, congrats! Def doesn't help the gas for my in progress oni 8 e scale build


----------



## Rypac (Nov 29, 2013)

That is beautiful man, congrats! The neck joint looks amazing.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Nov 29, 2013)

If she sounds a fraction as good as she looks, you just won the internet today.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 29, 2013)

Holllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeee sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyat!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 29, 2013)

This is why I love Oni. Simple design yet absolutely stunning woods. 

How do you like the e-scale?


----------



## jemfloral (Nov 29, 2013)

+1 on the GOTM nomination. this is absolutely incredible. first time i've seen e-scale before.


----------



## Splinterhead (Nov 29, 2013)

SEX...that is all.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 29, 2013)

Art.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 29, 2013)

that bolivian rosewood board is fap worthy


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 29, 2013)

The wood grain in the last pic is badass, meteor shower looking.
Nice tails all following the same vanishing point.


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2013)

looks epic. where's the full body shot?


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 30, 2013)

Excellent and awesome, man! Just a real work of art - big congrats!!


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 30, 2013)

DOZE FRETZ


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Nov 30, 2013)

I love the artsy pictures, but I'd like to see a shot with the whole guitar in it (No offense!). It's beautiful let me feast upon it with my eyes!!!!!


----------



## fabeau (Nov 30, 2013)

mracz said:


> full body shot?


+1


And now, sell it to me.


----------



## reidartuv (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, nice! HNGD


----------



## Valnob (Nov 30, 2013)

woooooooooooooooooooooooow !!
hngd and gongrats !


----------



## GizmoJunior (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks absolutely stunning. The rosewood neck is killer! HNGD

I demand clips of how this beauty sounds!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 30, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> I love the artsy pictures, but I'd like to see a shot with the whole guitar in it (No offense!). It's beautiful let me feast upon it with my eyes!!!!!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 30, 2013)

BCrotchett said:


> Looks absolutely stunning. The rosewood neck is killer! HNGD
> 
> I demand clips of how this beauty sounds!



I dont have the gear to make worthwhile clips but this video is strikingly accurate to the aggressive tone of this guitar


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 30, 2013)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 30, 2013)

Sweet axe!


----------



## Anthonok (Nov 30, 2013)

What THE FUKC! ITS BEAUTIFUL. congrats. I've never heard of this e-scale before.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 30, 2013)

Dude... CURVED frets?!?! I've never seen that before!! Its beautiful!!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 30, 2013)

Curved frets are Dan's main thing now I think. AFAIK there are only 3-4 E scale guitars in the world currently but plenty more to come!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 30, 2013)

this is the best guitar i have ever seen.


----------



## CD1221 (Dec 1, 2013)

As with all the others..... Holy shit that is gorgeous.



What is the control layout? You got piezos in that baby?


----------



## Erazoender (Dec 1, 2013)

I wish I was this guitar's derivative so my fingers would be tangent to those curves.


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 1, 2013)

Erazoender said:


> I wish I was this guitar's derivative so my fingers would be tangent to those curves.



very refreshing to see people other than me make cringe-worthy nerdy comments


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 1, 2013)

CD1221 said:


> As with all the others..... Holy shit that is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the control layout? You got piezos in that baby?



Control info is in the specs listed in the first post.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Dec 1, 2013)

xwmucradiox I love your guitar, Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 1, 2013)

The E-frets don't looks as crazy when you can see a full pic of the guitar. It may have taken a long time but its an amazing guitar!

Happy NGD!


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 1, 2013)

This brings manly tears to my eyes. What a beautiful work of art.


----------



## Aewrik (Dec 1, 2013)

I've looked at this thread four times now, so I have to comment.

Most of the NGD threads I look at, I just think "Nice guitar, my Prestige is pretty sweet, though."

But every now and then, you open an NGD thread, and your mind is just blown away. This is one of those guitars, that when you look at it, you know what a guitar should look like, and without having played it, know how it should play. This is simply an exquisite piece of art.

You sir, are a very, very fortunate man.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 2, 2013)

Aewrik said:


> I've looked at this thread four times now, so I have to comment.
> 
> Most of the NGD threads I look at, I just think "Nice guitar, my Prestige is pretty sweet, though."
> 
> ...



This is very accurate to what Im feeling right now.

This is truly one of the nicest NGDs Ive seen in a while.

You win internet points, congrats.


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 2, 2013)

that fretboard and fretwork looks perfect.
overall one pretty damn fine piece of work


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 2, 2013)

veryyyyy nice bro!


----------



## fabeau (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd be really interested on knowing your impressions on the curved frets. I am really considering ordering an escale from Dan myself. Could you elaborate a bit on how do you compare it to standard fanned frets?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 2, 2013)

It doesnt really feel any different from parallel frets to me. If you dont look you wouldnt even know they were curved.


----------



## trayenshreds (Dec 2, 2013)

Wowwwwww. Wow. The attention to detail on these Oni guitars is impeccable. Congrats man. 
This is about all I have to say:




Cheers!
Should post some videos shredding that thing!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 2, 2013)

Ffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuu- that's so nice! Every time I see that E scale fretting thing he does it blows my mind.


----------



## Aris_T (Dec 3, 2013)

Perfect! Just perfect! I went over the photos multiple times and the attention to detail is out of this planet! 

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## s4tch (Dec 3, 2013)

xwmucradiox said:


> Impeccable fretwork on the E-scale stainless frets.


----------



## GXPO (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh wow. That is special indeed.


----------



## Jcaliandro (Jan 19, 2014)

I feel like I need an Oni now...


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh god that neck joint *fap fap fap*


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 21, 2014)

The e-scale is just so sleek. I'd love to get my hands on one of these.


----------

